# Redclaw's Young Rebels OOC



## Redclaw (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is the OOC thread for the young rebels group in my In Defiance of Dragons campaign.

The Young Rebels OOC Thread 
Jaden Henries--Halfling Fighter--OutlawJT
Bheazir—Half-elf Warlord—Zweischneid
Akara Thriv--Dragonborn Rogue--Kobold Stew
Corbin Tallfellow--Halfling Rogue--Renau1g
Galdr--Tiefling Wizard--Warlocklord


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 8, 2008)

*Bheazir, half-elf rebel-warlord of Evenfall.*

*Bheazir*

Appearance: 
Lithe and lissom, Bheazir is not a very imposing figure, leaning physically closer to his elven than to his human ancestry. His mist-grey eyes are watchful under strands of his blonde, almost white hair that could certainly use a new cut. His clothing is functional and well worn; showing patches and stitches in many places, but seems generally well cared for.

Background: 
Bheazir is a half-elf native to Evenfall. Ever since growing up, Bheazir exhibited a strong and fierce sense of justice, which often brought him at odds with the local authorities. His life has been an ongoing struggle to make his place in the town. Reckless words and unwise actions however have earned Bheazir a reputation as a troublemaker with the guard. He’s infamous for some ill-advised campaigning against some of the more openly abusive town guards both openly and in secrecy.

Bheazir lives in a small cottage on the fringes of Evenfall with his grandfather Dhealain, an old, introverted man whose disfiguring scars and crippled leg are believed to date back to the second flight. Though the old man can barley walk upright through town and has never been regarded as a thread by Norsten, village gossip has it that he was once served as captain or possibly even knight in one of the now-gone city states to the west.  

Among other things, Bheazir is suspected by Norsten to be involved in a recent mid-night scramble started by two masked vigilantes at the house of guardsman Skravress, a foul-tempered Dragonborn guard nicknamed ‘the Bloodscale’ by the folks of Evenfall. The incident was covered up quickly and quietly as not to engender stories of rebellion. Rumours have it, however, that a sizable stash of valuables from travellers and townsfolk the Bloodscale had secretly pocketed for himself was uncovered. Many townsfolk hope that the bullying guardsman will in the future be reigned in and possible disciplined by Norsten and his constable.

The character
Race: Half elf
Class: (Inspiring) Warlord
Role: Leader

[sblock=Abilities]
	
	



```
[U]Ability scores[/U]
Strength     : [B]16 (+3)[/B]     Hit Points : [B]32[/B]
Constitution : [B]15 (+2)[/B]     Bloodied   : [B]16[/B] 
Dexterity    : [B]12 (+1)[/B]     Surges     : [B] 8[/B]
Intelligence : [B]10 [/B]         Surges/day : [B] 9[/B]     
Wisdom       : [B]11 [/B]         Initiative : [B]+3[/B]
Charisma     : [B]16 (+3) [/B]     

[U]Defenses:[/U]
Armor Class  : [B]17[/B]
Fortitude    : [B]14[/B] 
Reflex       : [B]12[/B] 
Will         : [B]14[/B]

[U]Skills[/U]
Athletics (Str): [B]+ 8 [/B] (trained) 
Bluff     (Cha): [b]+ 3[/B]
Diplomacy (Cha): [B]+10 [/B] (trained; +2 racial bonus) 
Endurance (Con): [B]+ 7 [/B] (trained)
Heal      (Wis): [B]+ 5 [/B] (trained)
Insight   (Wis): [B]+ 2 [/B] (+2 racial bonus)  
Intimidate(Cha): [b]+ 3[/B]
Streetwise(Cha): [b]+ 3[/B]
```
Languages:  
Common, Draconic, Elven

Feats
Toughness

Weapon Proficiency: 
Simple melee, military melee, simple ranged

Size:   Medium
Speed:  6 squares (5 in armour)
Vision: Low-light[/sblock][sblock=Powers]_Racial traits & class features_
Combat leader (Class feature)
You and each ally within 10 squares who can see and hear you gain a +2 power bonus to initiative.

Group diplomacy (Racial trait)
You grant allies within 10 squares of you a +1 racial bonus to Diplomacy checks.

Inspiring Presence (Class feature)
When an ally who can see you spends an action point to take an extra action, that ally also regains 3 lost hit points.

Inspiring Word (Class feature; 2/encounter)
 Minor Action, Close burt 5
You or an ally in the burst can spend a healing surge and regain an additional 1d6 hit points.​_Basic attack_
Longsword
 Standard action, Attack: * +6 vs. AC*; Damage: *1d8 +3*

Throwing axe
 Standard action, Attack: *+3 vs. AC*; Damage: *1d6 +1*​_At-will:_
Furious smash (Class)
 Standard action, Attack: *+6 vs. Fortitude*; Damage: *3*
One ally adjacent to either you or the target applies +3 as a power bonus to the attack roll and damage roll on his or her next attack against the target.​
Wolf pack tactics (Class) 
 Standard action, Attack: *+6 vs. AC*; Damage: *1d8 +3*
--- assist to set up lots of flanking ---​_Encounter:_

Hammer and Anvil (Class)
 Standard action, Attack: *+6 vs. Reflex*; Damage: *1d8 +3*
--- should re-connect missed sneak attack opportunities.., the charismatic commander's strike! ---​
Tide of Iron (Half elf dilettante)
 Standard action, Attack: *+6 vs. Reflex*; Damage: *1d8 +3*
--- push target 1 square, option to shift into square ---​_Daily:_
Bastion of Defense (Class)
 Standard action, Attack: *+6 vs. AC*; Damage: *3d8 +3*
Allies within 5 squares gain a +1 power bonus to all defences until the end of the encounter, as well as 8 temporary hit points.​[/sblock][sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
[U]Currency:[/U] 
5 gp. 

[U]Equipment           Price    Weight    Other[/U]
Chainmail           40 gp    40 lb.    Heavy armour
Light shield         5 gp     6 lb. 
Longsword           15 gp     4 lb.    Versatile
Handaxe              5 gp     3 lb.    Off-hand, heavy thrown

Adventurer's kit    28 gp    30 lb.    
  Backpack           2 gp     2 lb.
  Bedroll            1 sp     5 lb.
  Flint & Steel      1 gp      -
  Pouch, belt        1 gp   1/2 lb.
  Rations, trail     5 gp    10 lb.    10 days
  Rope, silk        10 gp     5 lb.    50 ft.
  Sunrod (4)         8 gp     4 lb.   
  Waterskin          1 gp     4 lb.      

Climber's kit        2 gp    11 lb.    +2 for climbing    
  Grappling hook     1 gp     4 lb.
  Hammer             5 sp     2 lb.
  Pitons (10)        5 sp     5 lb. 

[B]Total               95 gp    94 lb.[/B]

Normal load:    160 lb.
Heavy load:     320 lb.
Max. drag load: 800 lb.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2008)

*Name: Corbin Tallfellow*
Race: Halfling
Class: Rogue 
Role: Striker

Appearance: Corbin stands all of 3'8", short even for a halfling. His dark brown eyes carry a glint of mischief and they're quite large, seeming to take everything in. He wears his lighter, chestnut hair longer and flowing as the females seem to enjoy it that way. He carries a small scar on right cheek from where a fishing hook got caught and pulled out by his drunken father. Corbin prefers to wear clothes made from natural creatures, feeling closer to the world and finds them strangely comforting.

Personality: A habitual charmer, Corbin knows that many underestimate his due to his size, especially in Evenfall. He is able to get by on his charms and wits, Corbin can convince others to do jobs for him without them even realizing it. A good-natured trickster, Corbin secretly desires to do more in his life than playing simple pranks on simple people. He puts on his happy-go-lucky facade to hide the pain he feels every day. 

Background: Corbin was part of a small halfling community very close to Evenfall, more of a hamlet than anything. They were farmers and fisherman, trading their catch with the town of Evenfall in exchange for tools and other wares. Corbin grew up in that closeknit community, enjoying the time he spent sneaking off to Evenfall, there was so much to see for the inquisitive halfling. He also snuck off to avoid his father, Corbin's father had fallen under the influence of the bottle and took out any of his anger on young Corbin. Corbin enjoyed the ecclectic mix of other races in Evenfall, much different than his home. He befriended all manner of individuals with his charm and easygoing nature. It was during one of these excursions that his home was destroyed. One of the more adventurous of his cousins had heard the tales of the treasures of the dragons and dared to attempt to steal from Rhixallithen. The green dragon razed their community to the ground in retaliation, leaving Corbin an orphan and homeless. He wandered aimlessly through the carnage wrought by the green dragon, looking at the desicated corpses, the chlorine gas melting their flesh. Corbin cried long and hard during this time, but afterwards he swallowed his grief, pilfered what minor valuables were there and turned back the way he came. Corbin managed to convince the jeweler to take him on as a runner, picking up the gold that others panned and administering the administrative functions, allowing him to focus totally on crafting. He practiced on his free time with a short sword he acquired from his community and shurikens that he became quite adept at throwing.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34704


```
Strength     : 12 (+1)
Constitution : 13 (+1) 
Dexterity    : 18 (+4) (+2 from Halfling)
Intelligence : 10  
Wisdom       : 11   
Charisma     : 16 (+3) (+2 from Halfling)

Hit Points: 25 (bloodied: 13)
Healing Surges/Day: 7 (value: 6)
Action Points: 1

Initiative: +4
AC: 16 (21 vs. Opportunity Attacks)
Fort: 11
Ref: 16
Will: 13

Speed 6
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight 10
```

*Attacks:* 

*Dagger * Std action, attack: +8 vs. AC, damage 1d4+1 (melee or ranged 5/10)

*+1 Subtle Short Sword* Std action, attack: +5 vs. AC, damage 1d6+2 (melee) +1 dmg with CA

*Shurikens* Std action, attack: +7 vs. AC, damage 1d6+1 (ranged 5/10)

* Sling * Std action, attack: +7 vs. AC, damage 1d6+1 (ranged 10/20)

* With melee attack, at will, I can prepare for immediate interrupt Riposte, if I've struck enemy in previous round with this attack

* With any attack, once per round, when I have combat advantage, +2d8 damage (Sneak Attack).


[sblock=Abilities & Powers]

```
Racial Features:
Languages: Common, Draconic (any)
Skill Bonus: +2 Acrobatics, +2 Thievery
Bold: +5 racial bonus against fear saves
Nimble Reaction: +2 racial bonus against opportunity attacks
Second Chance (Racial) (Encounter, Immediate, Interrupt): When an enemy hits you, force them to re-roll. Enemy uses the re-roll, even if it's lower.

Class Features:
First Strike: At the start of encounter I have combat advantage against any creatures that have not yet acted in the encounter
Rogue Weapon Talent: +1 damage die size w/ shuriken. +1 bonus to attack rolls w/ dagger.
Sneak Attack: with combat advantage against an enemy and are using a weapon from the light blade, the crossbow, or the sling weapon group, deal +2d8 damage
Artful Dodger: +3 AC (Cha mod) to Opportunity Attacks
+2 Reflex Defence

Proficiencies:
Armor: Cloth, Leather
Weapon: Dagger, Hand-Crossbow, Shuriken, Sling, Short Sword

Trained skills:
Stealth +9 
Thievery +11 (incl. racial)
Intimidate +8
Perception +5
Acrobatics +11 (incl. racial)
Bluff +8


Feats:
Backstabber (Sneak Attack Damage becomes d8's)

Powers:
(at will) Sly Flourish: (crossbow, sling, light blade) Dex vs. AC, 1[W]+Dex mod + Cha mod; 

(at will) Riposte Strike: (melee, light blade) Dex vs. AC, 1[W]+Dex mod, if target attacks me before start of my next turn, immed. inter. riposte Str. vs. AC, 1[W] + Str mod. 

(encounter) Positioning Strike: (melee, light blade) Dex vs. Will, 1[W]+Dex mod & slide the 3 squares (Cha Mod)

(daily) Blinding Barrage: (crossbow, sling, light blade), Close Blast 3, target: each enemy in the blast,  Dex vs. AC, 2[W]+Dex mod. & targets are blinded until end of my next turn. If miss: 1/2 damage & not blinded
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment:
+1 Subtle Short Sword 2 lb
Leather Armor (+2 AC, 15 lbs) 25gp
Daggers (15) (15 lbs) 15gp
Sling (0 lb) 1gp
Sling bullets (40) (10lbs) 2gp 
Shurikens (30) (3lbs) 6 gp
Backpack (2lbs) 2gp
Beltpouch (1/2lb) 1gp
Thieves Tools (1 lbs) 20gp (+2 to Thievery checks relating to open lock or disarming a trap)
Silk Rope (50') (5 lbs) 10 gp
Flint and Steel 1gp
Climber's Kit (11 lbs) 2 gp (+2 to Athletics checks when climbing)
Sunrods (5) (5 lbs) 5 gp 
10 gp
Total Weight: 67 lbs
Carrying Capacity: 120 lbs
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure Log]
+1 Subtle Short Sword
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/232023-defiance-dragons-young-rebels-ic-5.html#post4483992
400 sp (odd-looking)
Map
Weapon list http://www.enworld.org/forum/4479340-post134.html
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for getting ideas up so quickly.  This is a group that should really benefit from building tactically with lots of synergy.  I see some nasty potential for a party with a warlord and two rogues.    

Reanu1g, it looks like you used two 13s and no 12 in your array.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 8, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Thanks for getting ideas up so quickly.  This is a group that should really benefit from building tactically with lots of synergy.  I see some nasty potential for a party with a warlord and two rogues.





Yes, and 4 martial characters supported only by Galdr the Wizard. 
Not much 'flash' and 'mysticism' here. This should really put the system to test on the viability of such a grouping in 4e. Getting the best synergies out of Corbin and Akara will be key, no doubt. If it works, this'll play out in an interesting, no-nonsense strike-team fashion in the fights I would guess. 

And storywise, there're lots of scars and open scores in the group.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 8, 2008)

*Akhara Patarr, tanner and slave*

*Akhara Patarr*

Race: Dragonborn
Class: Rogue 
Role: Striker

Appearance: The scars on Akhara's body interrupt the smooth pattern of his scales. A broken shoulder years ago healed imperfectly. He has never seen the ropelike frills on the back of his head, since they are regularly shorn, to further humiliate him. His scales might have been a more robust copper hue, had he not been malnourished as a hatchling; as it is, they seem a sickly yellow, tinged with black at the edges. 

He dresses in leather he himself has made, which matches his backpack, sling, and belt. The craftsmanship is exquisite, if unadorned, and this hints at a self-respect that belies his servile status. 

[sblock=Background] Akhara Patarr has been an indentured servant for the past fourteen years. Slavery is illegal, of course, and so it can’t be said that he is a slave to Bertran Mason, but nevertheless that’s what it looks like to those in Evenfall, when they see Akhara, which they occasionally do, outside of the constable's compound. Akhara works in the constable's tannery, an unpleasant job that no one else in this small village wants: curing leather with urine, and cutting it into pieces to be used as armor, or for packs, or belts. 

Akhara knows he is without rights, and, in principle, accepts this: Dragonborn are not overly welcome in the town at any rate, and since his bloodline—however distantly—is cognate with that of the Green dragon overlord (his first puff of poison gas when he was a child attracted Norsten's attention, who first entrusted Akhara to Mason) in some ways this is safer for him. Drunken mobs of citizens have broken his limbs because of who he is. Though these attempts are fewer now that he is full grown, the danger remains if circumstances warrant—a silent protest against the Norsten’s impositions, or against Rixallithen’s. 

Akhara has learned what he can, and is slightly more capable than his master believes. He lives in an odd no-man's-land, and has even built a sense of trust, so that he can carry his tanning knives with him openly. He is familiar to some of the villagers, who have never seen him defy authority, and many wear belts he has made, or use satchels he has stitched. They know he is being punished, lashed, scarred, and used, only because of circumstances beyond his control. Akhara spends most nights in the village jail. This is safe for him, and whether there is a formal charge pending, or whether he is working to buy himself out of servitude, is scarcely remembered. It's a safe place to sleep each night, even if it is behind bars, and it has been for many years now.
[/sblock]


```
Strength     : 16 (+3) (incl. racial)
Constitution : 13 (+1) 
Dexterity    : 16 (+3) 
Intelligence : 10  
Wisdom       : 11  
Charisma     : 14 (+2) (incl. racial)

Hit Points: 25 (bloodied: 12)
Healing Surges/Day: 7 (value: 7)
Action Points: 1

Initiative: +3
AC: 15
Fort: 13
Ref: 15
Will: 12

Speed 6
Passive Perception: 15, Passive Insight 10
```

*Attacks*

*Dagger* Std action, attack: +7 vs. AC, damage 1d4+3 (melee or ranged 5/10)
* At will, I can either move two squares before the attack (Deft) or prepare for immediate interrupt (Riposte).

*Sling* Std action, attack: +5 vs. AC, damage 1d6+3 (ranged 10/20)
* At will, I can move two squares before the attack (Deft).

* With either attack, once per round, when I have combat advantage, +2d6+3 damage (Sneak Attack and Brutal Scoundrel).

*Breath* Minor action, encounter: +5 vs. Reflex, 1d6 +1 Poison damage, close blast 5 (all targets in area).

[sblock=Powers and Abilities]

Racial Features:
Languages: Common, Draconic
Dragonborn Fury: when bloodied, +1 to attack
Draconic Heritage: Healing surge value = 7 (.25(max hp)+con modifier)
Dragon Breath: (Encounter, minor action, close blast 5 (not 3; see feat)) Str+2 vs. reflex; 1d6+1 Poison damage.

Class Features:
First Strike: At the start of encounter I have combat advantage against any creatures that have not yet acted in the encounter
Rogue Weapon Talent: +1 damage die size w/ shuriken. +1 bonus to attack rolls w/ dagger.
Sneak Attack: with combat advantage against an enemy and are using a weapon from the light blade, the crossbow, or the sling weapon group, deal +2d6 damage
Brutal Scoundrel: +3 (Strength mod) to Sneak attack
+2 reflex

Proficiencies:
Armor: Cloth, Leather
Weapon: Dagger, Hand-Crossbow, Shuriken, Sling, Short Sword

Trained skills:
Stealth +8
Thievery +8
Intimidation +9 (incl. racial)
Perception +5
Acrobatics +8
Athletics +8
History (untrained) +2 (incl. racial)

Feats:
Enlarged Dragon Breath: dragon breath = Blast 5

Powers:
(at will) *Deft Strike*: (crossbow, sling, light blade) Dex vs. AC, 1[W]+Dex mod; I can move 2 squares before attack. 

(at will) *Riposte Strike*: (melee, light blade) Dex vs. AC, 1[W]+Dex mod, if target attacks me before start of my next turn, immed. inter. riposte Str. vs. AC, 1[W] + Str mod. 

(encounter) *Dazing Strike*: (melee, light blade) Dex vs. AC, 1[W]+Dex mod, target is dazed until end of next turn 

(daily) *Trick Strike*: (crossbow, sling, light blade) Dex vs. AC, 3[W]+Dex mod., target slides 1 square. Thereafter each time I hit target, I slide it 1 square. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Possessions]
Leather Armor (+2 AC, 15 lbs)            25gp
Sling                                                1gp
Sling bullets (40) (10lbs)                     2gp 
Dagger (x6) (6lbs)                              6gp
Everburning torch (1lb)                      50gp
Backpack (2lbs)                                  2gp
Beltpouch (1/2lb)                                1gp
Journeybread (1 day; .2 lbs)                 5gp

8 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 9, 2008)

I should be getting my books some time in the next couple of days. As soon as I have them I will post a thorough background/description along with at least a preliminary crunch sheet for him if not a finalized one.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 9, 2008)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Edit: Is that everything? I hope so.  Any comments appreciated. Was dithering between Dazing and positioning strike. KS




Nice character! Since Akhara is at home in the village jail, that might offer a possible link to know Bheazir at least passingly (assuming Bheazir's been spending the odd night in jail aswell, which is very likely). I've also been looking for some plausible reason to pick up Draconic as the free half-elf language I get.,. appears to be a useful language to know in this setting . So we might spin something there if you're interested.

As for my characters feats, I'm heavily favoring taking 'Toughness' now and delay the Paladin multiclass to 2nd level. Given the low healing (esp. for myself), this would, I think, greatly boost survivability. It would however mean I would be able to take useful things like 'ritual caster' or 'inspired recovery' not before lvl 4. Will Bheazir be the one to cast healing rituals? Would Galdr be able to cover that? Thoughts?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 9, 2008)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Since Akhara is at home in the village jail, that might offer a possible link to know Bheazir at least passingly (assuming Bheazir's been spending the odd night in jail aswell, which is very likely). I've also been looking for some plausible reason to pick up Draconic as the free half-elf language I get.,. appears to be a useful language to know in this setting . So we might spin something there if you're interested.
> 
> As for my characters feats, I'm heavily favoring taking 'Toughness' now and delay the Paladin multiclass to 2nd level.





Thanks, Zweischeid. I'll have to speak with him, but I suspect Akhara is very happy to offer DSL lessons to Bheazir. Other characters are welcome to attend. i think he also made that nice backpack you are carrying.

I'm still getting the hang of the rules, but toughness seems like a good feat to take early and switch out, even as soon as second level (retraining, p. 28).


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 9, 2008)

Yah. I haven't actually played 4e yet, though I worry about keepin people healed.

- 1/day 'pre-emptive' healing with Bastion of Defense, putting an 8 temp. hp insulation on people.
- 2/encounter 'inspiring words'
- +3 hp if people use an action point

Thats not an awful lot to keep a party healthy. Anyone know how viable it is to go on surges mainly?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2008)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Yes, and 4 martial characters supported only by Galdr the Wizard.
> Not much 'flash' and 'mysticism' here. This should really put the system to test on the viability of such a grouping in 4e. Getting the best synergies out of Corbin and Akara will be key, no doubt. If it works, this'll play out in an interesting, no-nonsense strike-team fashion in the fights I would guess.
> 
> And storywise, there're lots of scars and open scores in the group.




Yeah, we have a strike-filled team, not that I don't think Jaden won't be an effective tank (or at least we'll see in 4e if a halfling can be a fighter) . 

Re: Healing surges, I thought they said a cleric wasn't necesary for survival as previous editions it was. 

I've updated my Character so far (corrected the two 13's) Redclaw.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry I'm late.

BTW, I'll set Gladr up to do all rituals.  Not much low-level healing, though.  

*Galdr, Tiefling Wizard*

Background:
When Galdr was born, his parents noted an odd, spider-shaped birthmark on his left shoulder, which, upon his mother touching it, burned her hand. As a consequence, his parents neglected the young tiefling.

The young tiefling was taken in by his grandfather, a teifling wizard who wished to restore the magical glory of the old tiefling empire.  To this end, he trained his grandson.   Gramps was resentful of Phillian's exalted status as the town wizard, and spied on him.  Gramps was found out and Phillian humiliatingly banished him from the town.  The young tiefling was ashamed and vowed that one day, he would get revenge.  

Then, one day, Gladr was out cleaning the walk of his grandfather's house which had been left to him.  A neighbor's mastiff had escaped the day before and suddenly appeared.  It advanced on the boy, fangs slobbering with white foam.  The boy panicked and called forth...something.  The dog threw it's head back and yowled as though enduring the very essence of pain itself.  In this fashion Gladr learned he was also a warlock. 


*Appearance and Personality*
Gladr is 6 feet tall, with curling's rams horns, red skin, and a tail.  He is calm and slow to anger, but has a fiery temper when roused.  He usually wisecracks about everything and suffers an apparent inability to take anything seriously. As the wizard in an otherwise martial group, he brags that he "makes all the magic happen."

[sblock=stats]
Str 10, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 18, Wis 13, Cha 16

Skills: Arcana +9, Bluff +10, Diplomacy +8, Nature +9, Religion +9, Stealth +3
Feats: Fey Pact Initiate, Ritual Casting 

HP: 10. Bloodied: 5
Healing Surges: 6 (heals 2)
Speed 6, Init +1

Defenses: AC 14, Fort 10, Ref 14, Will 15

Languages: Common, Elven

Misc Passive: Fire Resist 5, Bloodhunt (+1 to attack bloodied foes), low-light vision, wand of accuracy (add +1 to 1 atk per encounter), cantrips

Powers:
At will:
Magic Missile (+4 vs Ref, 2d4+4 force dmg, range 20, basic atk)
Scorching Burst (+4 vs Ref, 1d6+4 fire dmg, burst 1 within 10 squares)

Encounter:
Burning Hands (+4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 fire dmg, close blast 5)
Infernal Wrath (Minor action, +1 to atk against enemy who hit Galdr last turn, +3 extra damage)
Eyebite (+3 vs Will, 1d6+3 psychic dmg, invisible to enemy till end of next turn) 

Daily (pick one)
Acid Arrow (+4 atk vs Ref, 2d8+4 acid, ongoing 5, secondary 1d8+4, ongoing 5, miss, 1/2 dmg & ongoing 2, no secondary.  Range 20)
Sleep (+4 atk vs Will, target slowed, if first save failed target unconscious.  Miss, slowed.  Range 20, burst 2)

Rituals: Animal Messenger, Tenser's Floating Disk, Comprehend Languages

Possessions: Spellbook, Wand, Adventurer's Kit, Cloth 'Armor', 1 component for Comprehend Languages, 1 component for Tenser's Floating Disk, 7 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2008)

.... I just realized that shurikens don't qualify for any of the rogues abilities? Am I correct in that? If so, it seems ridiculous to even give any bonus with those to the rogue.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 9, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> .... I just realized that shurikens don't qualify for any of the rogues abilities? Am I correct in that? If so, it seems ridiculous to even give any bonus with those to the rogue.





No. Shuriken are classified as 'light blade' just like your dagger. They qualify for just about any rogue exploit.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2008)

Excellent.... I like that I'll have some slightly different weapons than Akhara


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 10, 2008)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> No. Shuriken are classified as 'light blade' just like your dagger. They qualify for just about any rogue exploit.




Except they aren't melee weapons -- for that you need a dagger or a short sword as well. Some rogue feats specify melee/ranged. That's the trade for the increased shuriken die size. 

I think it's cool if we try to explore what rogues can do -- if you want, I can lose powers (enc or daily) if you particularly want them and we want to synergize. It's been years since I've been in a party with two rogues!  This is great. 

It occurs to me that as a halfling rogue, the synergies between Nimble Reaction and Artful Dodger are incredibly powerful -- potentially +6 AC to opp attacks! Pretty cool.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 10, 2008)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> As the wizard in an otherwise martial group, he brags that he "makes all the magic happen."





Now that's going to get you trouble 

Anyhow, I think it might be nice to explore some more potential links between the characters. From my point of view, this little conspiracy idea might offer some good mileage for the story.

[sblock=Bheazir & Galdr]
Both Bheazir and Galdr have a grandfather with a secret living on the outskirts, maybe one could turn this fluke into foresight. 

If, let’s say, Bheazir’s grandfather, a Half-elf warlord-type and Galdr’s grandfather, a Tiefling Wizard share a common past, possibly having fought and adventured together at the time of the second flight. And now, two generations later, their grandsons being a Half-elf warlord and a Tiefling wizard set out together again to defy the dragon’s rule. Coincidence? Maybe those two old guys living on the fringe of Evenfall have more to hide than even Bheazir or Galdr suspect? Or maybe someone yet unknown?[/sblock]

WarlockLord? Redclaw? Opinions?



Also worked on a background passage to illustrate the link to Akhara.

[sblock=Bheazir & Akhara]
_As recurring 'guest' in prison, Bheazir came to know the Dragonborn serf Akhara, who habitually spends his nights there. At first, it was mainly young Bheazir talking to the outcast Dragonborn, railing against injustice done to Evenfall and it's people or hatching poorly conceived schemes to right some wrong, as Akhara listened without comment. In time however, the Half-elf and the Dragonborn became to respect each other, Bheazir gaining some insight into the misdeeds done to Akhara, who in turn recognised a more steady sense of justice behind Bheazir’s often haywire plans. Bheazir wears a leather bag and sword belt crafted by Akhara and has become adept in speaking Draconic_.[/sblock]


As for links of Bheazir to the Halflings, I'm still missing the right ideas. Corbin spent time in Evenfall befriending people before he lost his village. Even though that was before the Dragon’s wrath pushed Corben into potential defiance, if not vengeance, they might know each other in passing. You guys have some Halfling-Halfling connection planned?


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 10, 2008)

I think it's quite possible that the two grandfathers have a connection from the past.  Did your grandfathers tell you all about their adventures together and push you toward each other to carry on the tradition, or were they more subtle?


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 10, 2008)

All right, with books in hand, here are a few notes.  Of course, many of you have had the books longer than I, so if I miss something, please let me know.

All--Please put your attack numbers in, rather than just str vs AC, etc.  You can leave that basic info in, but I would prefer the quick at-a-glance ability.

Zweischneid-- I'm not sure how you got a 12 on your reflex defense.  Warlords don't get a ref bonus, so your +1 from your dex bonus should only put you at an 11.
--spend some more of your gold.  I'm willing to let people keep up to 10 gp to start, but your equipment should be what you've accumulated over your lives so far, suggesting a slightly less-filled belt pouch.    

Renau1g--Your fort defense should be 12 (using your strength bonus) and your will defense should be 12 (using your charisma bonus).
--Corbin should have 25 hit points (12 + con score, not con modifier).  Your healing surges should heal 1/4 of that, or 6 hit points.
--Your riposte ability only works the round after you use the riposte strike at-will power.  If you do something else on your turn, no riposte.
--spend some of that extra gold.  You lose anything beyond 10 gp.

Kobold Stew--Fort defense should be 13 (str mod) and will should be 12 (cha mod)
--Your sling attack should, I think, be +5 (dex + 2 prof bonus)
--Sling doesn't work for riposte strike, it's melee only


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 10, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Zweischneid-- I'm not sure how you got a 12 on your reflex defense.  Warlords don't get a ref bonus, so your +1 from your dex bonus should only put you at an 11.
> --spend some more of your gold.  I'm willing to let people keep up to 10 gp to start, but your equipment should be what you've accumulated over your lives so far, suggesting a slightly less-filled belt pouch.




The light shield gives a +1 to Reflex aswell.

I actually haven't been 'shopping' yet with money, just noting equipment as relevant for stats (like Reflex), i.e. armour and weapons.

How do you like the books?


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 10, 2008)

As promised, 4th edition books in hand so here we go. Hopefully we can find more ways to connect our little group of renegades. Either that or we can just smile and cross our fingers Redclaw has a kick @ss idea for transitioning them from their current separate lives to their lives as an adventuring group together. Flavor here now. I'll post all of the crunch later today some time.


*Jaden Henries*

*Description*
Jaden is an athletically built young halfling of average height. His short deep brown hair grows wild and has a reddish tint to it. His eyes are a vibrant and energetic light blue uncommon to his people. He dresses in finely crafted clothes suitable for the freedom of movement necessary for working on his families fishing boat. Rather flamboyantly he favors clothes that have been dyed shades of violet and purple as well as simple grays. Until a year ago he was actually very short for a halfling, only growing into a respectable height over the last year. His chin and left eyebrow still bares a scar from an incident a year ago.

*Personality*
Jaden is not quite an adult yet and he sometimes flaunts it. When push comes to shove he can and will get serious but you wouldn't think it to meet him on an average day. He is energetic, boisterous, and rash, often acting on impulse. He is a very determined person and very rarely backs down without being triumphant or humiliated first; a fact that has gotten him in to trouble on a few occasions. Until an incident with one of the guards a year ago he never let anyone tell him what he couldn't do. Since, he has been more selective in his response to such situations but otherwise seems unchanged. Jaden is very rarely sad or reserved in the public eye.

*Background*
Jaden Henries is son to the most successful fisherman in Evenfall. Their family has been the main source of fish for the village since the second flight. In recent years their prestige has declined. Especially since their family lost several members and more than half of their boats when the neighboring halfling hamlet was destroyed. Unfortunately for Jaden that left him the primary heir to their families fishing business as well. From early on Jaden was more fascinated with the bedtime stories his mother told him about adventurers than he was with fishing. Prime among them was a story about a legendary elven swordsman who fought a dragon to the death by himself with only his supreme skill with the blade. So, at the age of 5, Jaden had made up his mind that he wanted to become a master swordsman like the elf from the story.
His youth is colored with incidents of minor trouble. On several occasions he'd pull some minor prank or another right out in the open on a spur of the moment impulse. Once he ate an entire pie he stole from the baker while running away from him right down main street. Frequently as he got into trouble, though, he never did anything really serious. Until about a year ago, that is.
As soon as his arms were long enough to swing it he started practicing with an old sword passed down from his mother's side of the family. His father tried to forbid him from it, wanting Jaden to follow in his footsteps as an accomplished fisherman. The argument between them on the matter got so serious that Jaden felt he had to prove he was in the right. Since no one seemed to think a halfling, let alone a runt like Jaden, could be a master swordsman and his father forbid him from trying because of it Jaden decided something had to be done. Immediately he set out for the guardhouse with sword sheathed on his back. He pounded on the door furiously and asked that they begin training him with the sword immediately. Skravress, the guard who first answered the door, simply belted out laughing at the thought. Already angered by his father on the matter Jaden then demanded they take him in for training. When Skravress still refused, laughing hysterically the whole time, Jaden drew the sword from his back and shouted that he would prove he was worthy of being trained. Skravress being the foul tempered person he is accepted the challenge without warning, drawing his sword and knocking Jaden's aside before Jaden could raise it for a proper defense. After only seconds of back peddling against an assault from an obviously superior opponent Jaden was thrown off balance by a well timed feint. Skravress swept Jaden's blade aside, sending it flying several feet away, and then slashed upwards cutting Jaden's face badly and sending him tumbling to the ground backwards.
Half the town was outraged by the sight of the large guardsmen standing over the halfling boy with blood streaming down his face. The other half were indifferent and thought loudly enough that Jaden probably deserved it for being so foolish. 
Since then, Jaden has stopped asking to be allowed to train as a swordsman. He sulked and was very depressed for about a month after the incident. About that time, though, he became very devout in his following of Avandra. He became his old self again, the incident seemingly forgotten. He did take to going off on his own, though. He managed to convince his father that he was going off to pray to Avandra in private as there wasn't a church or temple in town. In actuality, he has been training himself in secret with the same sword his mother had passed to him from her family. While he is still an openly impatient or rash young man he did learn a lesson from his humiliating defeat. He was going to continue practicing and teaching himself in secret until he was good enough to prove publicly that he was worthy of training and acquire a proper master to teach him the art of the blade.

[sblock=Stats]
*Ability Scores:* 

```
Strength : 16 (+3)                Hit Points : 30 
Constitution : 14 (+2)            Bloodied : 15 
Dexterity : 15 (+2)                Healing Surge :  7 
Intelligence : 10 (+0)             Surges/day :  11 
Wisdom : 11 (+0)                  Initiative : +2 
Charisma : 14 (+2)
```

*Defenses:*

```
Armor Class : 15 
Fortitude  : 15 
Reflex : 12 
Will : 12
```

*Skills:*

```
Acrobatics (Dex): +4 
Athletics (Str): + 8  (trained)  
Endurance (Con): + 7  (trained) 
Streetwise (Cha): + 7 (trained) 
Thievery (Dex): +6
```

*Languages:*
Common, Goblin (one of the quirks his mother passed down to him is an intimate knowledge of how to curse and fling insults in goblin)

*Feats:*
Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword)

*Weapon Proficiency:*
simple melee, military melee, simple ranged, military ranged, bastard sword

*Equipment:*
Hide Armor, Bastard Sword, Sling, standard adventurer's kit, sling bullets (40), thief's tools, 2gp

*Racial Traits:*
Size: Small
Speed: 6 squares
Vision: Normal
Skill Bonuses: +2 Acrobatics, +2 Thievery
Bold: +5 to saving throws versus fear
Nimble Reaction: +2 to AC versus opportunity attacks
Second Chance: 
Encounter - Immediate Interrupt - enemy must reroll attack

*Combat Challenge*
Every time I attack a foe I can mark it. Marked targets that shift or make an attack against someone else provoke a melee basic attack as an immediate interrupt.

*Combat Superiority*
I can add my wisdom modifier to opportunity attacks. Enemies in motion struck by my opportunity attacks stop moving. They can use a new action to resume moving.

*Fighter Weapon Talent*
I gain a +1 bonus to attack roles with a two-handed weapon (actually weapons with the versatile and/or small properties).

*At-Will Exploits*
Cleave +7 vs AC 1d10+3 (+3 to second adjacent enemy)
Sure Strike +9 vs AC 1d10

*Encounter Exploits*
Covering Strike +7 vs AC 2d10+3 (ally adjacent to target can shift 2 squares)

*Daily Exploits*
Comeback Strike +7 vs AC 2d10+3 (reliable, spend healing surge)
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 10, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Kobold Stew--Fort defense should be 13 (str mod) and will should be 12 (cha mod)
> --Your sling attack should, I think, be +5 (dex + 2 prof bonus)
> --Sling doesn't work for riposte strike, it's melee only




Thanks, Redclaw -- good catches all!


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 10, 2008)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> The light shield gives a +1 to Reflex aswell.
> 
> I actually haven't been 'shopping' yet with money, just noting equipment as relevant for stats (like Reflex), i.e. armour and weapons.
> 
> How do you like the books?



Gotcha.  I missed that one.

I'm a big fan, although the number of powers is a bit overwhelming at this point.  It makes sense to have the classes self-contained, but it just makes their sections so long...

I'm still working my way slowly through the DMG.  There's a lot of stuff that hasn't changed (as far as approach, goals, etc.) from 3.x, but I'm still feeling the need to read it for the few new ideas mixed in.  I haven't really gotten to the crunchy bits yet.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Renau1g--Your fort defense should be 12 (using your strength bonus) and your will defense should be 12 (using your charisma bonus).
> --Corbin should have 25 hit points (12 + con score, not con modifier).  Your healing surges should heal 1/4 of that, or 6 hit points.
> --Your riposte ability only works the round after you use the riposte strike at-will power.  If you do something else on your turn, no riposte.
> --spend some of that extra gold.  You lose anything beyond 10 gp.




Ahh yes, the saves... I'm still getting used to the alternative ability scores for saving throws.

I've updated with your corrections.

As for backgrounds with Jaden, at least, Corbin would know him as he'd be intrigued that halflings could live and flourish away from the Hamlet, something his father had always tried to warn Corbin couldn't happen. Not quite sure how old Jaden is, but Corbin is probably similar age and with not too many halflings in Evenfall, I think they'd at least be acquantinces, perhaps friends?

As for grandfathers, Corbin wouldn't have even known about his grandfather's adventurous streak until after the dragon attack, it survived the assault and this could also be part of Corbin's motivation to rebel. He could read about the companions of his grandfather and attempt to reunite them? I know he's not a 'leader', but maybe this could be the thread that binds? Especially if he first contacts Bheazir.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 10, 2008)

It's important to remember that Leader is a combat role, not a party dynamics role.  There is no reason to believe that a fighter or a wizard can't be the driving force behind a party, or the unifying cog.  The cleric and warlord just provide a little motivation/confidence/strength to the rest of the party as they fight.  I see it as they are the individuals who pay more attention to their companions during battle than they do to themselves or the enemy.  

Group leadership is up to the group to decide, and no class or role is automatically assumed to have that position.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 10, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> It's important to remember that Leader is a combat role, not a party dynamics role.  There is no reason to believe that a fighter or a wizard can't be the driving force behind a party, or the unifying cog.  The cleric and warlord just provide a little motivation/confidence/strength to the rest of the party as they fight.  I see it as they are the individuals who pay more attention to their companions during battle than they do to themselves or the enemy.
> 
> Group leadership is up to the group to decide, and no class or role is automatically assumed to have that position.





Seconded.. especially since I've tried to depict Bheazir as somewhat rash and hurried in his own excitement. I see him as a 'charismatic' (not refering here to the ability per se) fellow who'll (in combat mainly) inspire with his vigor and stirring determination.

If you're looking in a more general sense for a sagacious, foresighted 'leader' to stir the groups destiny into it's proper place, I doubt that Bheazir is (yet?) that person.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 10, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> As for grandfathers, Corbin wouldn't have even known about his grandfather's adventurous streak until after the dragon attack, it survived the assault and this could also be part of Corbin's motivation to rebel. He could read about the companions of his grandfather and attempt to reunite them? I know he's not a 'leader', but maybe this could be the thread that binds? Especially if he first contacts Bheazir.



I think the grandfathers discussion was about Gladr and Bheazir, who both mention grandfathers on the wrong side of the current leadership of Evenfall.  If you want to includesomething similar for Corbin, go ahead, but don't feel pressured to do so.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 10, 2008)

I like the grandfather idea.  Perhaps we could include some past ties to Norsten and Phillian (if Bheazir's grandfather was banished too, it might not just be over magic) in their adventuring days.

Gladr would probably know about Bheazir's grandfather, as his old man's old man would keep remembering the good old days.

Some ideas for their adventures:
Defeating one of the Great Wyrms (perhaps why they fled to Evenfall)

Accidentally causing the invasion, and wanting their descendants to fix it.

Ideas?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2008)

Redclaw,

I'm going to be editing my character sheet, changing him to an artful dodger, but it's failed twice updating so far. I'll try later tonight.


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 10, 2008)

I expect Corbin and Jaden would be friends by now. Afterall, half of Jaden's extended family lived in the same hamlet Corbin is from. Heck, it's conceivable that Jaden's immediate family took Corbin in after the tragedy with his home.

I hadn't given it specific thought yet but I did leave the potential hook in Jaden's background that someone in his family a couple of generations past might have been an adventurer (hence the sword being passed down through his mother). I thought it could be something fun to explore down the line. Maybe his grandmother or great grandmother was part of the same adventuring group. Maybe it's strange fate and destiny that all of their grandparents adventured together even though our characters don't know about it and we unwittingly pick up where they left off 60 years ago. Or, maybe we could just have completely disparate sub adventures dealing with the things our various adventuring ancestors did separately from each other. On a related note, perhaps that could also lead to learning Corbin and Jaden might actually be related without knowing it (common grandparent or great grandparent who was an adventurer). I certainly like the idea of a number of his mother's bedtime stories actually being real events an ancestor on his mother's side was part of. It's a fun idea to play with.


Hmmm.....just had a thought. If Bheazir is actually involved in that raid at Skravress' and he wasn't actually caught (ie, planted or uncovered the incriminating evidence without being seen) maybe Jaden was the second culprit. He certainly has reason to hold a grudge against the Bloodscale and he is no stranger to mischief and trouble.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 11, 2008)

OutlawJT said:
			
		

> I expect Corbin and Jaden would be friends by now. Afterall, half of Jaden's extended family lived in the same hamlet Corbin is from. Heck, it's conceivable that Jaden's immediate family took Corbin in after the tragedy with his home.



That could be a great link, and would definitely add some fun interplay to the adventuring party.  It's a classic relationship, and gives Jaden one heck of a reason to play defender, especially if Corbin is a few years younger.



			
				OutlawJT said:
			
		

> Maybe his grandmother or great grandmother was part of the same adventuring group. Maybe it's strange fate and destiny that all of their grandparents adventured together even though our characters don't know about it and we unwittingly pick up where they left off 60 years ago. Or, maybe we could just have completely disparate sub adventures dealing with the things our various adventuring ancestors did separately from each other. On a related note, perhaps that could also lead to learning Corbin and Jaden might actually be related without knowing it (common grandparent or great grandparent who was an adventurer). I certainly like the idea of a number of his mother's bedtime stories actually being real events an ancestor on his mother's side was part of. It's a fun idea to play with.



Yes, yes, and yes.  I had started down a few of these roads, but I'm always happy for more ideas.  Of course, how reliable your family stories really are is open for some debate.    




			
				OutlawJT said:
			
		

> Hmmm.....just had a thought. If Bheazir is actually involved in that raid at Skravress' and he wasn't actually caught (ie, planted or uncovered the incriminating evidence without being seen) maybe Jaden was the second culprit. He certainly has reason to hold a grudge against the Bloodscale and he is no stranger to mischief and trouble.



That could work, although it seems a bit too subtle and sneaky for what I've read of Jaden so far.  Perhaps Bheazir recruited him after the scarring incident...


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 11, 2008)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> I like the grandfather idea.  Perhaps we could include some past ties to Norsten and Phillian (if Bheazir's grandfather was banished too, it might not just be over magic) in their adventuring days.
> 
> Gladr would probably know about Bheazir's grandfather, as his old man's old man would keep remembering the good old days.
> 
> ...



I'd prefer that you keep Norsten and Phillian out of it for now.  Norsten isn't that old (his father was speaker after the second flight), and Phillian is more studious than adventurous.

I like the idea of the rambling gramps with the stories of his youth.  How much did Gladr believe his stories?  I remember some of the stretchers my grandfather told me.  

Don't go too far with the scope, however.  They weren't quite so important as to have taken out a Great Wyrm or caused the invasion.  You need to work yourselves up to that level of significance.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 11, 2008)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> I like the grandfather idea.  Perhaps we could include some past ties to Norsten and Phillian (if Bheazir's grandfather was banished too, it might not just be over magic) in their adventuring days.
> 
> Gladr would probably know about Bheazir's grandfather, as his old man's old man would keep remembering the good old days.
> 
> ...




Awsome, no need to aim to low 

But yeah, as with redclaw, I think this is aiming both too high and too low at the same time for a background.

Too high: 
If our grandparents would be _the guys (!)_ who brought about the second flight and killed a Great Wyrm as they went along (Epic tier stuff, to use the 4e terminology), you easily alienate some other players by occupying a major, major plotline by default.

Too low: 
Unless there's a secret we don't know yet, sparring with Norsten, the constable and possibly Phillian will likely be heroic tier stuff. If the "grandparent adventurers" did something half as worldshaking as bringing about the second flight, putting those town authority guys into the same boat would seem strange (not to mention the PCs chanceless against them). Besides, every other town or village we'd ever visit would loose out on Evenfall for having only less important NPCs. 

The middle ground: 
I would see our grandparents as lower paragon tier adventurers. They adventured together, they fought against (smaller) dragons and might have been, knowingly or unknowingly, been up to a lead towards something bigger if a plot-hook is needed. They may have been in charge of a town like Evenfall, though ruling it just and fairly and without a dragon overlord. 

Somewhere along the line they got beaten for it, lost friends, family and fortune and fled to settle somewhere far away in Evenfall where noone knows them. If our group ever manages to put up with a Great Wyrm, it should have long ago surpassed this legacy however.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 11, 2008)

OutlawJT said:
			
		

> Hmmm.....just had a thought. If Bheazir is actually involved in that raid at Skravress' and he wasn't actually caught (ie, planted or uncovered the incriminating evidence without being seen) maybe Jaden was the second culprit. He certainly has reason to hold a grudge against the Bloodscale and he is no stranger to mischief and trouble.




Yup, saw Skravress in your background. The Bloodscales already making quite a name for himself.  

I put up the idea of the other masked vigilante up there to be either used by an interesting player, or alternatively by Redclaw.

If you want to be this other culprit, I think that would be awsome. Would have to flesh out the event a bit more maybe to fit in the characters, but I could easily see Bheazir coming up to Jaden during one of his lonely practice hours with a not-so-good plan to expose Skravress. Maybe a bit:

"_I know the Bloodscale is pressing valuables from the villagers. I have seen him take the silver from Mary the midwife a tenday ago, and I know she's already payed the constable her part. Not only do the poor folk need to tribute the Dragonlord, now they also need to bribe that brute of a guardsman. But I think I know where he hides his vault. If we could get into his hovel during one of his nightshifts, we would return the rightful things to the villager, just like Aalados the Green, who took from the wicked and gave to the poor! But I do need someone smaller than me to squeeze through the dormer he leaves open to clear the smoke.. that savage doesn't even have a chimney. You, know more than anyone how the Bloodscale tyrannizes the people! 
What do you think?"_




Of course, it likely would not have turned out quite like that.. but that'd be another story


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 11, 2008)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> The middle ground:
> I would see our grandparents as lower paragon tier adventurers. They adventured together, they fought against (smaller) dragons and might have been, knowingly or unknowingly, been up to a lead towards something bigger if a plot-hook is needed. They may have been in charge of a town like Evenfall, though ruling it just and fairly and without a dragon overlord.
> 
> Somewhere along the line they got beaten for it, lost friends, family and fortune and fled to settle somewhere far away in Evenfall where noone knows them. If our group ever manages to put up with a Great Wyrm, it should have long ago surpassed this legacy however.



This works well.  Adventurers caught up in the horrors and aftermath of the Second Flight relocate and tell their grandchildren about how life used to be before the dragons took over.  It sets the stage for your rebellious attitudes.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2008)

Updated Corbin's sheet...


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 11, 2008)

Updated Jaden's sheet to add his stats/crunch. How did you get Bheazir's stats text so neat and orderly and column like Zwei?

Redclaw: Normally I'd agree that sneaking in to out Skravress would be uncharacteristic of Jaden (the sneaky part anyway). Given his history with the dragonborn guard, however, he would have motivation to out him and he is not confident enough to confront him openly yet. Until he has a chance to prove to himself he's ready he wouldn't want to risk having to face that challenge again.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 11, 2008)

OutlawJT said:
			
		

> Updated Jaden's sheet to add his stats/crunch. How did you get Bheazir's stats text so neat and orderly and column like Zwei?




Setting the text between (code)  (/code) with tag brackets gives a format where every letter and space is identically spaced (for writing.. well codes.. by intend). Should be able to 'quote' my character post and steal the format if you like it. It's unfortunatly quite fiddly at times.

Updated my equipment also...


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 11, 2008)

Another round of thoughts on characters, with continued aknowledgement that you all might have seen things I missed, so I’m ready to listen if you think I’m wrong.    

Corbin, Bheazir and Akhara look ready to go.

OutlawJT—Scale mail is not available in Evenfall, as the smith doesn’t have that much skill with heavy armor.  
--Small creatures use versatile weapons two-handed, so you should probably switch your weapon talent.
--Your write-up of the marking ability is a bit off.
--Combat Superiority is a bit off, too.  It only stops movement if it was the movement that provoked the opportunity attack.
--Fort defense should be 15, (+2 fighter bonus +3 str)
--Hit points should be 29 (15+ con score)

Warlock Lord—What languages does Gladr speak?
--Hit points should be 21 (10 + con score) and thus his surge heals 5


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 12, 2008)

Redclaw: What armors are available? Would it be possible to have scale that was salvaged from the ruin of the halfling hamlet? As to powers/class features, I was just paraphrasing to save space and time. I was in a hurry when I posted my crunch. As I understand from reading the fighter's marking ability I think I had it spot on. Any time I attack something whether it be ranged or melee whether I hit or miss I can choose to mark it. If it attempts to shift or attack someone other than me while it is adjacent to and marked by me I can take a basic melee attack against them as an immediate interrupt. I think the marks only last till the end of my next turn with Combat Challenge but I just wanted to include the basic mechanic to save time. I wasn't sure on the two-handed/one-handed weapon issue. As small size I have to wield the bastard sword in both hands but by 4th edition rules it is still a one-handed weapon. I'll change it to reflect two-handed though. Bastard sword is my weapon of choice all the way so that's where I will throw my support statwise.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 12, 2008)

OutlawJT said:
			
		

> Redclaw: As I understand from reading the fighter's marking ability I think I had it spot on. Any time I attack something whether it be ranged or melee whether I hit or miss I can choose to mark it. If it attempts to shift or attack someone other than me while it is adjacent to and marked by me I can take a basic melee attack against them as an immediate interrupt.



You're absolutely right.  I just caught that and was coming to change my post.  Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 12, 2008)

You can get any armor up to chain.  For now, I'm going to say no to the salvaged scale.  It's part of being in an isolated town.  

Looking at the weapon size rules, I'm pretty confident that the fighter weapon talent is about the style you're fighting in, which means a halfling using a longsword as a two-hander should be using the two-handed talent.  Otherwise having the one-handed weapon talent would mean you would get the bonus to any weapon you can use.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 12, 2008)

Fixed Languages.


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 12, 2008)

Fixes made.

So when do we think we'll be getting underway? I can't wait to develop Jaden through experience.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 12, 2008)

My original plan was to start up Monday.  I'm right at the end of the school year, so I'm a bit swamped with grading, but I think I can get things ready to go this weekend.  Look for an IC thread Sunday evening or Monday morning.

For now, here's the RG


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 12, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> My original plan was to start up Monday.  I'm right at the end of the school year, so I'm a bit swamped with grading, but I think I can get things ready to go this weekend.  Look for an IC thread Sunday evening or Monday morning.





Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 14, 2008)

Stupid question, but how will we roll the dice Redclaw?


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 14, 2008)

My first guess is InvisibleCastle. Online dice rolling website. Just put in a character name, a reason for the roll, and the dice and modifiers to be used using their formula and he should be able to search for our rolls by our character names (or some other suitable nomenclature identifying us for the purpose of this game).


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 14, 2008)

Invis. Castle works for me.  Post a link to the roll when you post your action:

ie. Eldan (my half-elven warlord in Graf's game) uses his daily Bastion of Defense against a goblin skullcleaver, and misses horribly.

Attack and Damage: 1d20+6=9, 3d8+3=14


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 14, 2008)

Still waiting on three entries to the RG.  I'm hoping to get things started tomorrow evening, but I need your characters finalized first.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 14, 2008)

All set. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 14, 2008)

Good to go. I posted Jaden over to the RG just now.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 14, 2008)

Dice test:

1d20+6=16, 3d8+3=24


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 15, 2008)

Been reading browsing a bit in your other Eberron game Redclaw..

You'll use colours to distinguish characters there. Is there a set to us? you pick one you like?

Lets try. 


"Freedom is never given, it is won!"

"Freedom is never given, it is won!"

"Freedom is never given, it is won!"

"Freedom is never given, it is won!"

"Freedom is never given, it is won!"

What you think?


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 15, 2008)

Colors are good.  I usually reserve red for NPCs and dramatic moments.  The other colors are up for grabs.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 15, 2008)

We're still missing Warlock Lord's final version of Gladr.  Once that's posted to the RG, I should be ready to get you all started.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 15, 2008)

So I guess we're not starting tonight after all?

oh boy.. getting into playing on these boards isn't all as easy as I've thought. Hope to see you all with some action tomorrow


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 15, 2008)

Tonight still has a good four or five hours for me, so there's still a chance.  I just don't want to start things up until everyone is on the RG.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 16, 2008)

Gladr's up.  Finally.

Sorry.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 16, 2008)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Gladr's up.  Finally.
> 
> Sorry.




Are you sure? Didn't see him in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 16, 2008)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Gladr's up.  Finally.
> 
> Sorry.



He's not in the RG.  Here's the link again.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 17, 2008)

Gloomy silence only here? We're playing? Show me a lifesign guys!!!


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 17, 2008)

Galdr is up.  The RG is complete.  The game will commence, but probably not until tomorrow evening or Thursday morning.  I'm in a major crunch time at work for the next day or so.

Sorry about the delay.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 19, 2008)

We're going to start during the week? If not, I'd like to announce I'll be stretched a bit thin on the weekend and would likely only post a more intricate starting post on monday....


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm working on the opening post as we speak.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 19, 2008)

The IC Thread is up and ready to go.  Please forgize any liberties I took with your characters in the process of getting us started; I wanted to plant a few possible directions for you all to go, and this seemed the best way to do so.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 19, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> The IC Thread is up and ready to go.  Please forgize any liberties I took with your characters in the process of getting us started; I wanted to plant a few possible directions for you all to go, and this seemed the best way to do so.





Yaah! Awsome. Now, as of today, officially started playing 4e.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh alright. Guess I got the city confused with a man. Sorry.

Note to self: read more carefully!


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 23, 2008)

Minor problem..... I see you are using Excel to create the maps for the game. I don't have Excel nor do I have the money to purchase it. Any ideas for a solution? Anyone know of a freeware program that can run XLS files?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't know of any program (Not sure if openoffice is applicable?), but Redclaw could always save it as a .jpg also for you? Extra work, but I'm not sure of another way.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm also working on mastering Maptool, but with everything else that's going on right now (moving, applying for jobs, taking care of my 2-year-old), I can't promise how quickly it'll work.  For now, how's this?


----------



## Zurai (Jun 24, 2008)

OutlawJT said:
			
		

> Minor problem..... I see you are using Excel to create the maps for the game. I don't have Excel nor do I have the money to purchase it. Any ideas for a solution? Anyone know of a freeware program that can run XLS files?



There are two. OpenOffice can read and edit any Microsoft Office format. Also, Microsoft provides a free ExcelViewer that can read (but not edit) Excel files.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 28, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Attack K6 with the dagger using Sly Flourish
> Move to J3
> Initiative (1d20+4=23)
> Attack vs. AC; Damage; Sneak Attack Damage (1d20+8=28, 1d4+3+4=8, 2d8=9) CRIT!
> I don't have my books with me, can you please adjudicate as appropriate.




I think this might be a bit much for a surprise round. Even if not surprised, you only have "limited action", meaning you can take a standard action, a minor action or a move action. But not all three like in a normal round.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 28, 2008)

I thought a 5ft step (shift) was a free action?

As I said I don't have my books, and this is the first surprise round I've been in for 4e. If I can't do all that, please don't use the move action Redclaw.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 28, 2008)

renau1g said:


> I thought a 5ft step (shift) was a free action?
> 
> As I said I don't have my books, and this is the first surprise round I've been in for 4e. If I can't do all that, please don't use the move action Redclaw.




Hehe, no. RAW, shift is a move action (Redclaw may rule differently though, his game). 

They changed that from 3.x and than turned around to add in all those wickedly-named powers like nimble strike, wolf pack tactics and what not to give you free shifts (5 ft steps) again through your class. 

Modern, exception based game design


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 28, 2008)

Zweischeid is correct, a surprise round gives one action: standard, move or minor.  Shifting is now a move action.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey all, I should be able to post a good amount tomorrow, and maybe a little on Monday morning, but I'm headed cross country in a gigantic U-Haul starting Monday afternoon (as soon as we finish selling the house).  As a result, I probably won't be able to advance the story much until Friday or Saturday.  I hope you all can bear with me.

I'm especially sorry about doing this with this storyline, as you're just entering your first combat.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone seen or heard about OutlawJT?


----------



## OutlawJT (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry. I've been a little sidetracked by RL the past several days. I'm checking back in now. I'll be over in the IC thread shortly.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey Redclaw... you're back? When would we start to get back on track?


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 6, 2008)

I am back, finally.  I was going to update yesterday, but the site was down.  Unfortunately, today is an all-day session with my face-to-face group, so I probably won't get a post up until tomorrow.  Sorry about the delay guys.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 6, 2008)

Redclaw (and others).

welcome back. I am away for the next two weeks.  I expect to have access, but it won't be constant or consistent, and there might be delays in my responses. 

Sorry.

KS


----------



## renau1g (Jul 9, 2008)

Would a successful Acrobatics check achieve the same results of Tumble from 3e? Meaning Corbin could avoid an when moving to set up a flanking situation?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 9, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Would a successful Acrobatics check achieve the same results of Tumble from 3e? Meaning Corbin could avoid an when moving to set up a flanking situation?



That's what the Tumble Rogue power's for.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks, I realized that after I looked a little further in the PHB... I'll certainly miss that ability... *sigh*, good thing I'm an artful dodger


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 10, 2008)

warlocklord said:
			
		

> OOC: Are you allowed to use magic in self-defense?
> 
> Galdr will stick with his original plan, unless defending yourself with magic is illegal, in which case there is nothing he can do.



I'm not sure what you're asking.  Using a ranged or area attack provokes opportunity attacks, and I don't know of any spells that let you use a spell to make an opportunity attack if someone else provokes in your threatened area.

As for the original plan, where did you want to move?  Can you give me a coordinate on the map?  And which creature are you targeting?  When you posted, nobody was threatening Akhara, but he is now prone in front of a swarm of needlefang drakes.  The guard drakes, which were there originally, are attacking the two halflings.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 11, 2008)

My question was does it conflict with Norsten's ban on magic to use it to attack enemies who have attacked you first?

As for a target, i'll go for the needledrake swarm.  Moving to K14 prior to firing the ray of enfeeblment.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 11, 2008)

Just hope nobody sees you.... or us for that matter


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 11, 2008)

WarlockLord said:


> My question was does it conflict with Norsten's ban on magic to use it to attack enemies who have attacked you first?
> 
> As for a target, i'll go for the needledrake swarm.  Moving to K14 prior to firing the ray of enfeeblment.




You're likely to get into some trouble if you're discovered.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 15, 2008)

Is Warlocklord/Galdr gone again? Seems like the game is stalling abit again 

Or is that just me being to impatient?


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 16, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Whoops... sorry about that.
> 
> Please adjust my target to GD1 & move to H3 to still be flanking. As per our previous discussion, same rolls.





Hmm... I am pretty sure the GD1 is the dead one. If you move to H3, you're out there alone pretty much.


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope.  You said you wanted to attack the one that was hurting Jaden.  That left the one by Corbin still up.  As I said in the update, there was a bit of confusion between the status bar and the map, so I adjusted to the best of my ability.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok.. no big deal! Two Halflings shifting back and forth between two Drakes gotta cause some confusion!


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 29, 2008)

Now Outlaw gone? Seems he hasn't been active for about 2 weeks ... not a good sign


----------



## Zweischneid (Aug 4, 2008)

Kobold Stew said:


> OOC:  oops.  My mistake.
> 
> Is the fence passable -- i.e. can Akhara cross it easily?
> 
> ...




You're game Kobold, but that appears to be a genuinly unnecessary risk there to me. Moving away will provoke an opportunity attack. 

Staying put and using an action point for a second wind should yield you 10 hitpoints (7 for surge + 3 for inspired presence by Bheazir), as well as +2 for all defenses, not to mention another attack to take to the swarm?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 5, 2008)

Zweischneid said:


> You're game Kobold, but that appears to be a genuinly unnecessary risk there to me. Moving away will provoke an opportunity attack.
> 
> Staying put and using an action point for a second wind should yield you 10 hitpoints (7 for surge + 3 for inspired presence by Bheazir), as well as +2 for all defenses, not to mention another attack to take to the swarm?





Hi -- Thanks for this. Are we looking at the same map? Akhara is not adjacent to the swarm any more (it's in K8; Akhara is in K6).  also, akhara has already taken his second wind.  I thought about staying still and attacking twice (with the action point), but with half damage, and likelihood of missing at least once (I presume there is some cover?) it seemed inadvisable to stay within reach. 

Have I missed something?  Please let me know!

KS


----------



## Zweischneid (Aug 5, 2008)

Nah.. should be alright. I wasn't aware you've already taken your second wind (Bheazir hasnt, so maybe I just was assuming).


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 10, 2008)

Is anyone still here? It'd be nice to see this game start up again.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry, I've been a bit discouraged by the loss of both WarlockLord and Outlaw.  I was thinking about finding a way to join you three up with the four left in my other game.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 10, 2008)

That'd be fine with me.


----------



## Zweischneid (Sep 11, 2008)

If Bheazir lives that long... cool with me


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 11, 2008)

Ouch.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2008)

Cool beans


----------

